# Ripsticks...



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Painted these today....Man I cannot wait to get my new airbrush!!! I feel I have no control with this old klunker! I'm a perfectionist, and this overspray really bothers me even though I know they will probably catch fish. Kingnuke will put them to good use I'm sure!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Your "art" skills show without a doubt you defintely have an "eye" for a good bait/pattersn can't wait to see what some of the baits look like once you get your Iwata. keep it up dude.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

heck yeah...great looking cranks there!


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sweet gonna put them to use soon.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice paint jobs, should catch some good eyes.


----------

